# Spec house finish



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

After looking at LEAD INGOT's finish posts at the tail end of this thread, I decided to post one of my own. It's a fairly nice spec home that I just finished (the one with the Burnham boiler).

Bad angle shot of the house - too lazy to walk thru the slush to get a better shot. 









Kitchen









Dining









Family/Living









More kitchen



















Master Bed









Master Bed









Entry/Hall


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Stairs









Master Bath









Master Bath









Master Bath









Master Bath









Master Bath









Master Bath


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Very nice looking. Those are current pictures? Snow?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Laundry









Laundry









Top of stairs









Back Bed Up









Front Bed Up









Up Bath









Up Bath









Up Bath


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Powder Room









Powder Room









Powder Room


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

That is very nice for a spec house. Neat work Futz.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Indie said:


> Very nice looking. Those are current pictures? Snow?


Shot em Saturday - hadda run over and winterize the hose bibbs. It's gonna be cold for a week or so.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Servicing that toilet might get interesting.

Your work looks very tidy. :thumbsup:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Servicing that toilet might get interesting.


The one under the porkchop, you mean? They can be tough, but usually aren't too terrible. If it's too much of a problem getting in there I just pull the tank, do the work and put it back. Luckily porkchops are completely out of fashion these days - don't see them very much anymore. Guess the builder figured it suited the shape of this particular room - he was right - it looks good in there - gives them a nice BIG mirror.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Was surprised to to see it in a new house. We have a lot of them here from the mid 50's and 60's. Some with tile, others with laminate and tiny metal cove shaped metal trim.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

futz said:


> The one under the porkchop, you mean? They can be tough, but usually aren't too terrible. If it's too much of a problem getting in there I just pull the tank, do the work and put it back. Luckily porkchops are almost completely out of fashion these days - don't see them very much anymore. Guess the builder figured it suited the shape of this particular room - he was right - it looks good in there.


 
I saw one last week in a house built in 2006. 

I commented on how nice it looked to the HO.

Good place for extra TP


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

looks really nice, but those handles on the angle stops are driving me crazy, i set the handle to up and down, OCD thing i guess LOL


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

futz said:


> The one under the porkchop, you mean? They can be tough, but usually aren't too terrible. If it's too much of a problem getting in there I just pull the tank, do the work and put it back. Luckily porkchops are almost completely out of fashion these days - don't see them very much anymore. Guess the builder figured it suited the shape of this particular room - he was right - it looks good in there - gives them a nice BIG mirror.


 
We call those banjo tops.

Question, does Canada use 1.6 gpf w/c's?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> We call those banjo tops.
> 
> Question, does Canada use 1.6 gpf w/c's?


Up until beginning of this month (or was it last month?) we were required to use 1.6 GPF (6 Liter) toilets. Now we're required to use 4.8 Litre or dual-flush toilets that average to 4.8 L or less. I haven't installed any of the new ones yet (except dual-flush units).

We shall see if 4.8L is enough water to carry sewage down the line without it settling. I have my doubts - especially on renovations with old flat, saggy, already-dirty sani lines. I think we're going to have troubles. 

One imperial gallon (around 20% bigger than US gallon) is equal to 4.55 Liters. One US gallon is equal to 3.785 Liters. So we're going to be flushing with around 1.06 Imp gallons. That's about 1.2 US gallons.

EDIT: Hmm... I think I've calculated some of that incorrectly - will think about it and edit later...


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> looks really nice, but those handles on the angle stops are driving me crazy, i set the handle to up and down, OCD thing i guess LOL


Yup, OCD. :laughing: I just turn them all the way on. I will sometimes orient toilet handles to where I think they look better, but almost never on sinks.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice looking job, futz.:thumbsup:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Nice, but why the 2 holes drilled in the bottom of the kitchen and not use them?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

house plumber said:


> Nice, but why the 2 holes drilled in the bottom of the kitchen and not use them?


Heh.  See my post #2 in this thread regarding stupid Samsung dishwashers. I drilled the holes out of habit, before the dishwasher arrived. Couldn't use them - had to go down through the toe space.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice looking work. Sadly in my part of the world we call those customs. Not many around here put that nice of a product out for spec. Damn shame, wish they would.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Nice looking work. Sadly in my part of the world we call those customs. Not many around here put that nice of a product out for spec. Damn shame, wish they would.


It _is_ very nice for a spec - fairly high risk (that house will sell for $750K or so), but I think they'll have no problem moving it. He builds a pretty decent house, and the location is great (right between an elementary and a high school). Sales are still fairly steady here. He cheaped out a bit on the SS sinks and the toilets, but the rest is reasonably good stuff.

This builder has three customs coming out of the ground right now in the same area (conveniently about two blocks from my house - saves on fuel big time!).


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

I had a porkchop counter..........they installed the toilet then the counter ...... i guess they never ever thought there was maybe 1/8 or less between lid and counter you could not serivce w.c at all ... lid would not come off took awhile to think if i pull the tank how do i get it back on.. what did i do told custmoer to call a counter top guy and deal with the ledge ...........


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Back when porkchops were still popular, and toilets almost all had float balls still, the inspectors here had a rule. If you couldn't get the ball out without removing the tank they wouldn't pass your final inspection. You had to do something - install a lower toilet - remove the porkchop - whatever. Hated the rule then, but in hindsight I think they were wise.


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

very clean trim. Nice house.

3/4


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Very nice. Organized. 

My only comment is on the braided supply for the dishwasher. A bit longer than the max distance of 17 3/4" for braided supplies, if I'm not mistaken. :whistling2: 

Then again, I don't blame you. 

I thought out in BC the inspectors would be a bit tougher on those kinds of things.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

markb said:


> My only comment is on the braided supply for the dishwasher. A bit longer than the max distance of 17 3/4" for braided supplies, if I'm not mistaken. :whistling2:


17-3/4"? Wow! That's a pretty restrictive rule. I usually use a 72" connector for DWs - 48" minimum.



> I thought out in BC the inspectors would be a bit tougher on those kinds of things.


They're kind of on again and off again for DW connectors. They used to demand full 1/2" supply to them, which was fine for old fashioned DWs. I just ran pex to them. But these days so many *have* to be connected with a flex, and the flexes are 3/8", so I've just been using them and I'm still getting my finals passed. I guess they've relaxed their tight rules on DWs. Haven't asked - don't want to start something. :laughing:

1/2" to DWs was ridiculous anyway. They fill with a float switch - who cares if it takes a bit longer? And who cares how long the flex is?


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

continuous waste with a garbage disposal is illegal here in wisconsin. needs to be seperately trapped.

otherwise looks good!


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

futz said:


> 17-3/4"? Wow! That's a pretty restrictive rule. I usually use a 72" connector for DWs - 48" minimum.
> 
> They're kind of on and off for DW connectors. They used to demand full 1/2" supply to them, which was fine for old fashioned DWs. I just ran pex to them. But these days so many *have* to be connected with a flex, and the flexes are 3/8", so I've just been using them and I'm still getting my finals passed. I guess they've relaxed their tight rules on DWs. Haven't asked - don't want to start something. :laughing:
> 
> 1/2" to DWs was ridiculous anyway. They fill with a float valve - who cares if it takes a bit longer? And who cares how long the flex is?


From what I can recall, the Ontario Building code restricts the length of braided connections to 17 3/4". Not sure why, but I was called on it by an inspector one time. So now we are back to 3/8 CU. NPC may be a little different, I guess. Tomato or ToMAto. 

Talking about 1/2" supplies for DW; I got called on that one a while ago. Inspector made a big deal about it. FYI, we bumped heads during the first inspection. I think that had something to do with it. 

Also, I like how you trapped the DW supply. Very nice.


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

really nice job, but the kit. sink drain wouldn't fly here.... tee must be on the disposer side.


----------

